# I don't usually do things like this!



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Before I threw everything off in November I was on 90mg of Armour. I was fine before the reformulation, but that is another story. Erfa did not work for me, I was on approx 105 mg of Erfa. My t4 was low, actually below the bottom and my t3 was too high and my TSH was too low. My new doctor told me I needed a blend of T4 and dessicated to try to raise my t4 levels. So he put me on .25 mcg of Synthroid and 60 mg of Armour. He did comment that he might have to raise the Synthroid. Today is my fourth day taking it and I feel and look completely hypo. I have such bad brain fog that I can't function. I need to be able to function! Every day the brain fog has gotten worse and worse. Today I could not stand it and took it upon myself to up my Synthroid. I just took another .25 mcgs. When I look at the conversion sheet, this should be where I am at anyway. Because in the conversion sheet it says .25 of Synthroid is equivelent of 15 mg of Armour. So now I would be taking 90 mg. Does this make sense? I am completely brain fogged and don't know if I am even making sense. I just couldn't take it anymore! Please let me know what you think. I am sure the doc won't be happy, but he doesn't have to live in my body!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Before I threw everything off in November I was on 90mg of Armour. I was fine before the reformulation, but that is another story. Erfa did not work for me, I was on approx 105 mg of Erfa. My t4 was low, actually below the bottom and my t3 was too high and my TSH was too low. My new doctor told me I needed a blend of T4 and dessicated to try to raise my t4 levels. So he put me on .25 mcg of Synthroid and 60 mg of Armour. He did comment that he might have to raise the Synthroid. Today is my fourth day taking it and I feel and look completely hypo. I have such bad brain fog that I can't function. I need to be able to function! Every day the brain fog has gotten worse and worse. Today I could not stand it and took it upon myself to up my Synthroid. I just took another .25 mcgs. When I look at the conversion sheet, this should be where I am at anyway. Because in the conversion sheet it says .25 of Synthroid is equivelent of 15 mg of Armour. So now I would be taking 90 mg. Does this make sense? I am completely brain fogged and don't know if I am even making sense. I just couldn't take it anymore! Please let me know what you think. I am sure the doc won't be happy, but he doesn't have to live in my body!


Kaylasly................do you remember that we talked about your Free T3 being over the range and that Free T4 was typically low when taking any form of T3?

As of your last labs that you posted here, you were hyperthyroid and I expressed my humble opinion that you should call your doctor and ask why you are on thyriod replacement when the labs show you to be hyperthyroid.

Symptoms can and do cross over. Because you feel hypo does not mean you are. If you are over medicated and in hyper state, you would be exhausted and have other symptoms as well.

I hope you are okay. Can't say it is a good idea to self-medicate. Hope you know that I care.

Went back and found the labs you posted here recently......................

Here are my latest Labs and my new Endo's Plan of Attack. I am currently taking 60 Mg of Erfa in the morning and 30 plus a 30 cut in half in the afternoon of Erfa. Here are my latest labs:
TSH 0.025
T4 Free- 1.14 (0.82-1.77)
T3 Free- 5.4 (2.0-4.4)

As per the above labs, you are in "Hyperville!"


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I was on different medicine when those were done, Alot more! Now I am on alot less medicine. I was taking 105 mg of Erfa then, now I am taking 60 mg Armour and .25 Synthroid. which is eqivalant to 75 mg of Armour. I added .25 of Synthroid which is equivalant to 15 mg of Armour. That would only bring me up to 90 mg of Armour. I am not having hyper symptoms, I have anxiety which produces a high heart rate, but that happened when I was really hypo. The heart rate is in the 60's when I am sitting down and shoots up to 124 when I get up. My temp does not go over 97 something. This morning it was 96.5. I am getting hot flashes. I am actually not feeling as bad physically but I am really depressed and have terrible brain fog. I am not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

You can't rush meds....it takes time otherwise it can backfire on you. As for the BP *blood pressure * changing on you....that my mom's doctor is thyroid related but mostly because the adrenals are fatigued. google adrenals fatigue and there are lots of good things you can do to heal them back to health via food and vitamins and snacking often.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I was on different medicine when those were done, Alot more! Now I am on alot less medicine. I was taking 105 mg of Erfa then, now I am taking 60 mg Armour and .25 Synthroid. which is eqivalant to 75 mg of Armour. I added .25 of Synthroid which is equivalant to 15 mg of Armour. That would only bring me up to 90 mg of Armour. I am not having hyper symptoms, I have anxiety which produces a high heart rate, but that happened when I was really hypo. The heart rate is in the 60's when I am sitting down and shoots up to 124 when I get up. My temp does not go over 97 something. This morning it was 96.5. I am getting hot flashes. I am actually not feeling as bad physically but I am really depressed and have terrible brain fog. I am not sure what to do at this point.


If that is the case, it would be a good idea to get more current labs done.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely get some updated labs on your current dosing. Something isn't right and the doctor needs to figure it out!!


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I feel like the medicine is not going into my body right. I was taking plenty of medicine, but I still had alot of hypo symptoms. I had hyper ones too. Also, since I upped my meds (today was the second day) everything on my body hurt and I had MAJOR depression. I had out of control anxiety and crying spells the whole day. My poor husband, I was acting like a crazy lady. Also, I have MAJOR brain fog. To a point where I won't be able to function at work. Now I am really depressed! We went to the beautiful beach today and I could not be happy. This is not like me!!! Also, my heart rate is really high, not when resting but when I get up and walk around. My basal and body temps range from 95 to 97. I don't know what is going on??? Does anyone have any suggestions?? I am getting ready to check myself in to a mental hospital.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I feel like the medicine is not going into my body right. I was taking plenty of medicine, but I still had alot of hypo symptoms. I had hyper ones too. Also, since I upped my meds (today was the second day) everything on my body hurt and I had MAJOR depression. I had out of control anxiety and crying spells the whole day. My poor husband, I was acting like a crazy lady. Also, I have MAJOR brain fog. To a point where I won't be able to function at work. Now I am really depressed! We went to the beautiful beach today and I could not be happy. This is not like me!!! Also, my heart rate is really high, not when resting but when I get up and walk around. My basal and body temps range from 95 to 97. I don't know what is going on??? Does anyone have any suggestions?? I am getting ready to check myself in to a mental hospital.


It is my suspicion that you are hyperthyroid and that you should see your doctor promptly or go to the ER. You could have a heart attack or worse.

We have talked about this in past posts. I am so worried about you. Let us know how you are doing!


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

If I were hyper wouldn't I have a high heart rate when resting? It is only when I get up. Also, is severe brain fog part
of hyper? What about the baggy eyes? They seem to not be as baggy when I take more thyroid. I am really getting to the end of my rope!
I think I will need to go on Prozac. Will that help with brain fog and depression?


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I am on less meds than I was last week and I feel like I have regressed. I feel like I did in February. Heart rate and shortness of breath is worse on less meds.


----------



## jackson2348 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have Graves. My heart rate was moderate (around 80 or so) at rest, but any activity would make it shoot up to around 150. Even walking across the room. So yes, that's possible. From what I understand, symptoms can cross over.

Please know that the following is written out of concern. I think you are playing around with something that has the potential to cause serious damage. You are asking for advice on an internet forum, and self medicating contrary to the advice you've been given. I do not mean to be harsh, but PLEASE PLEASE get to your doctor and get current labs and work with your doctor to determine the correct dosage for you. Also you have to give the medecine time to work; synthroid takes roughly 2 weeks to build up in your system, these daily changes can't be good.


----------

